# Angler punkten gegen Wasserkraft - Albstrommühle vor dem Aus?



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2017)

Redaktionell







*Angler punkten gegen Wasserkraft - Albstrommühle vor dem Aus?​*
*Dass sogenannter Ökostrom, also z. B. "grüner" Strom aus Wasserkraft, eigentlich blutroter Strom ist, wissen Angler nur zu gut. Bundesweit werden zigtausende Tonnen Fisch in Wasserkraftwerken für sogenannte "Ökostrom" gehäckselt und geschreddert. In Karlsruhe haben Angler nun einen Erfolg erzielt - weil sich ein fischsicherer Umbau nicht rechnet, wird wohl die Albstrommühle vom Netz genommen *

Das berichten jedenfalls die Badischen Neuen Nachrichten:
https://bnn.de/lokales/karlsruhe/albstrommuehle-vor-dem-aus

Es handelt sich hier um die Appenmühle und das Thomaswehr.  Die Wasserkraftanlage ging erst im Jahre 2000 in Betrieb. Sie wurde von den Stadtwerken auf Wunsch der Naturschutzverbände für 700 000 Mark gebaut - und läuft im finanziellen Minus!! 

*Angler kämpfen für richtigen Naturschutz*
Angler des Anglerverein Karslruhe, namentlich Joachim Meyer, nahmen schon vor 10 Jahren den Kampf auf, informierten Politik und Medien und schoben Untersuchungen an. 

Sandra Klingert, die im Artikel erwähnte und zu Wort kommende Pressereferentin vom AVK, kennt ihr ja schon aus unserer Berichterstattung:
Video/Mediathek: Landesschau Baden-Württemberg; Sandra Klingert - leidenschaftliche Anglerin

*Nun steht die Strommühle *
Dass momentan die Mühle still steht, liege nur am herbstlichen Laubfalls. Eine verklumpte Blättermasse solle die Turbine nicht lahmlegen, da schalte man lieber selbst das Kraftwerk zur Herbstpause ab, so die Stadtwerke

Allerdings ist auch eines klar:
So wie jetzt kann die Anlage nicht mehr weiterbetrieben werden.



> _Bis Ende November soll laut Schneider ein Gutachten vorliegen, das den baulichen Aufwand und die Kosten der von der bei der Stadt Karlsruhe angesiedelten Unteren Fischereibehörde inzwischen per Bescheid geforderten Nachrüstung für die Fischtauglichkeit des kleinen Wasserkraftwerks ermittelt. Den Bescheid haben die Stadtwerke im Oktober erhalten. Danach habe man sich zum Einholen der Studie verpflichtet, berichtet Schneider.
> ........................
> Klar scheint immerhin jetzt zu sein: Die Stadtwerke dürfen die Mühle ohne fischfreundliche Veränderungen zumindest langfristig nicht mehr betreiben
> _


-------------------------------------​Kommentar

Wieder ein krasses Beispiel, wie sogenannte Naturschutzverbände nur interessiert, was oberhalb der Wasserobefläche passiert. Wegen der Stromversorgung von ca. 40 Haushalten drängen sie die Stadt, ein defizitär laufendes, damals (2000) 700.000 Euro teures Wasserkaftwerk zu bauen.

Ohne die Angler des AVK würde diese Fischschredderanlage kommentarlos weiterlaufen. 

Und man schaffte es, dass nun Auflagen kommen, die erfüllt werden müssen, um den Fischen eine gefahrlose Passiermöglichkeit zu schaffen. 

Ob die Stadt diese Zusatzkosten in ein eh schon defizitäres Projekt investieren will, wird sich zeigen. Wenn nicht, wird das Kraftwerk nicht mehr laufen.
Wenn doch, bekommen die Fische einen Aus/Umweg angelegt - in beiden Fällen gut.

Dass sich in der ganzen Geschichte der sonst immer große Töne spuckende Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg nach Aussage der Karlsruher nur einmal vor Jahren überhaupt kurz einbrachte, dann aber  keinen Finger mehr rührte in der der jetzigen "heissen Phase", wundert sicher niemanden großartig.

Schon mehr als einmal hat sich der Verband in Sachen Wasserkraft ja blamiert:
Wie verlogen ist der LFV-BW?
Beispiel Wasserkraft: Verein topp - Verband Flop......??


Dass man sich sehr gut überlegen sollte als Gemeinde oder Stadt, ob man wie hier auf Drängen der sogenannten "Naturschutzverbände" in Investitionen geht, welche nicht naturverträglich sind und damit auch noch Geld der Bürger verbrennt, das kann man aber sicher als Tipp geben.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------

